# BBWs/FFAs and lactation



## Lotsachub2006 (Sep 8, 2010)

I posted this in Fat Sexuality and thought I would repose here. 


I was just wondering whether there are any BBWs/FFAs interested in the concept of an adult lactation relationship?

The idea of an adult nursing relationship has always captivated me and I was wondering whether there are any BBWs or FFAs out there who have similar interests.


----------



## Paquito (Sep 8, 2010)

*subscribes*


----------



## rabbitislove (Sep 8, 2010)

the word lactation makes me want to commit to veganism for life. eww.


----------



## FishCharming (Sep 8, 2010)

far be it for me to judge but breast milk is just gross. i accidentally got a mouthful once and it was not something i'd ever be interested in experiencing again...


----------



## Melian (Sep 8, 2010)

LOL.......wut???

Actual lactation? Hahaha. Yeah, don't think you're getting any takers on this board.


----------



## Esther (Sep 8, 2010)

Ugh... nope.


----------



## Zowie (Sep 8, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> the word lactation makes me want to commit to veganism for life. eww.



You know what? Me too. 

All we need now is the guy who wants to wear diapers again.


----------



## Paquito (Sep 8, 2010)

*wondering if it's the same guy*


----------



## Melian (Sep 8, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> All we need now is the guy who wants to wear diapers again.



Certain antipsychotics stimulate male lactation - maybe he could do both!


----------



## Zowie (Sep 8, 2010)

Melian said:


> Certain antipsychotics stimulate male lactation - maybe he could do both!



I made the mistake of looking that up, and it ruined my breakfast. I was having cheerios, too.


----------



## freakyfred (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## Amaranthine (Sep 8, 2010)

I'll be the combo breaker here.

My boyfriend actually has a thing for lactation. We've talked about it a lot, and it's one thing that he'd really like to try. Beyond the fact that I'm not actually lactating...it wouldn't bother me at all. It fits in perfectly with the nurturing side of me that really likes to see him get fed...

Granted, I'd never want to...be lactated to. I HATE milk of ANY kind.


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Sep 8, 2010)

Not my thing at all, I will pass on this one 

xXx


----------



## Lotsachub2006 (Sep 8, 2010)

I find it quite interestig that there's alot of hostility to the idea. Everyones entitled to their opinion, but I suppose I assumed a more open minded set of responses, especially when one conssers the other ideas/fetishes that other discuss onthis and other fora. 

Nevertheless, I would like to keep the discussion alive. There are actually a whole subsection of people who find this idea appealing. I was just wondering if there were any fans on here. Apart from that one open minded lady poster, it doesn't seem so.

But feel free to keep talking.


----------



## Paquito (Sep 8, 2010)

When you post on the internet, you're opening yourself to any kind of criticism and ball busting.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Sep 8, 2010)

While the idea of licking Amaranthine's nipples is quite interesting...it's far too reminiscent of infancy to be arousing to me.

Besides, breastmilk is teh mankz.


----------



## Zowie (Sep 8, 2010)

Not to mention you kind of sound like you're looking for a chick who's into lactating for you. Just because we have one fetish in common means we're tolerant/accepting of the rest of them.


----------



## Melian (Sep 8, 2010)

No hostility from me! You're entitled to your kinks, but that doesn't mean we won't think they're silly, and you did ask our opinions....


----------



## BeerMe (Sep 8, 2010)

...Not my cup of tea (or milk). 

I think it sucks people are so quick to judge another's fetish on a fetish site, but you're probably looking in the wrong place.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Sep 8, 2010)

I hardly class liking larger people as a fetish, thank you.


----------



## Paquito (Sep 8, 2010)

Am I the only one who doesn't think that liking BHMs/BBWs is a fetish?

EDIT: Guess not.


----------



## freakyfred (Sep 8, 2010)

BeerMe said:


> fetish site



Uh-oh here we go again.


----------



## BeerMe (Sep 8, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> I hardly class liking larger people as a fetish, thank you.



You're right. Having an esoteric dating/relationship interest is completely different from having an esoteric dating/relationship interest.

I didn't know people were so offended by 'fetish' around here...


----------



## Paquito (Sep 8, 2010)

BeerMe said:


> You're right. Having an esoteric dating/relationship interest is completely different from having an esoteric dating/relationship interest.
> 
> I didn't know people were so offended by 'fetish' around here...



Only when terminology is used incorrectly.


----------



## Amaranthine (Sep 8, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Only when terminology is used incorrectly.



Indeed- fetishism is a legit sexual psychological condition. 

If someone talked about how they would rather date a blonde over a brunette, would you call that a fetish? No, it's merely a preference. So obviously people don't like being grouped into the category of fetishists just for having a preference that people don't see as totally average. 

Does this mean it's wrong to have an ACTUAL fetish? No. But this isn't the majority.


----------



## Tad (Sep 8, 2010)

I remember seeing this come up on another board, and one woman who was fairly educated on the subject posted in response. She opined that such relationship never seemed to last, because guys who liked it tended to be very needy in multiple ways, and who can tolerate baby-like neediness for long? Dont know how extensive her knowledge was, but thought Id pass that along.

Also, if you as a couple have kids and she nurses, unless you want her breasts to be totally erotically off-limits for months (and some might prefer that during nursing), youll have to deal with it happening, will-she-nil-she. *shrug* 

Personally Id rate it as kind of interesting, in a hey, bodies are cool, look what it is doing now! sort of way, but neither a particular turn-on nor turn-off. But having seen the annoyances of lactation, Id say youd need an awfully indulgent female partner to make this any sort of long term thing, or, I suppose, a woman who had a complimentary fetish, if that exists?


----------



## Buffetbelly (Sep 8, 2010)

Well, I don't think it's actually a feasible fetish. To get lactation, you need to go through pregnancy and nursing. To give milk to your partner when you are nursing a baby is just wrong, because there is usually not enough milk for the baby and you have to supplement. So I think that is where a lot of the "ewww" factor is coming in.


----------



## BeerMe (Sep 8, 2010)

Amaranthine said:


> If someone talked about how they would rather date a blonde over a brunette, would you call that a fetish? No, it's merely a preference. So obviously people don't like being grouped into the category of fetishists just for having a preference that people don't see as totally average.



Being attracted to blonds over brunettes is still extremely conventional, but if someone really did just want to date blonds, visited blond message boards and chatted with blonds about blond things, I have no problem saying they have a blond fetish. The word means a lot less to me than others.

Apologies for hitting some weird hot-button, but I'm just not one to mock another's sexual interests because they skew from mine.


----------



## Paquito (Sep 8, 2010)

Trying to take the high road after calling all of this a fetish isn't going to work.


----------



## SnapDragon (Sep 8, 2010)

I've heard of this fetish before. It's not as uncommon as a lot of people here seem to think. Lactation can be induced by hormonal or mechanical methods in both men and women, so it isn't necessary to reproduce in order to indulge it. I have read in a number of places that in relationships where partners have recently had a child, it is also very common for the woman to suckle her partner as well as the child, and have even seen it suggested as natural and healthy in supporting the bond between the male and his mate and offspring.

Also, for those interested in feeding, human milk is apparently very fattening. 

I consider my attraction to fat men to be a fetish. 'Fetish' isn't a dirty word, the same as being gay, straight, or bisexual is not dirty. If other people have a similar attraction and don't want to define it as a fetish, I don't have a problem with that. I think fetishes of all types are interesting and I wish you luck in finding someone with whom you can have a mutually satisfying relationship.


----------



## WillSpark (Sep 8, 2010)

I at least consider the most of this is a kink if not a fetish, because it's so unconventional. But then there are people who are just big and/or are just looking for someone attracted to it not necessarily as a fetish but attraction. It just depends on how deep it runs into you. I personally consider it a fetish for me.

As for lactation, I do enjoy boobs, not really sure I'd go for lactation. I mean, at some point I suppose I would be open to experimentation in the right circumstances where another small human isn't involved, though for me it hold no specific sexual favor right now.


----------



## FishCharming (Sep 8, 2010)

i totally have a vagina fetish!


----------



## Paquito (Sep 8, 2010)

Yea, my sexuality is based around several fetishes. But I don't considering being attracted to large people to be a fetish.


----------



## Zowie (Sep 8, 2010)

Paquito said:


> But I don't considering being attracted to large people to be a fetish.



Same here. Yes, I think it's attractive, and yes, I'd like a bigger partner, but I'm not about to limit myself to that, nor would I find a thinner guy unnattractive. It's not that big of a deal in my life.

However, for the lactation thing... I guess I was a bit harsh. It just weird me out, unfortunately.


----------



## Amandy (Sep 8, 2010)

There's nothing inherently gross about breast milk and a shame there's any stigma at all about it (one of my BFFs is a lactation consultant so I'm well-versed on breastfeeding whether I want to be or not). It's a far better nutritional choice than formula for babies - the science is clear, unless you hate science, in which case, I can't help you. 

So I agree that under maternal circumstances, taking feedings from the baby to satisfy a sexual need is fucked up (And asking your partner to hormonally alter their body for said purpose is a tall order).

That said, the lactation fantasy itself isn't any more fucked up than my sexual need for fat (which MANY would deem "unhealthy"), so I'm not going to judge.

I LOVE blue eyes on a guy, but they don't give me an orgasm the way his belly can. Liking or loving a large person doesn't make it a fetish; but deriving sexual enjoyment from their fat bits gets you a lot closer to it. Requiring fat on a partner (or in porn) to get off is pretty dead on, and applicable to many of us.

Has a study been done on FA/FFAs to determine if only a minority have this psychological "condition?" Because I for one would like to know exactly how much of a freak I am.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 8, 2010)

Lotsachub2006 said:


> *I find it quite interestig that there's alot of hostility to the idea. Everyones entitled to their opinion, but I suppose I assumed a more open minded set of responses*, especially when one conssers the other ideas/fetishes that other discuss onthis and other fora.
> 
> Nevertheless, I would like to keep the discussion alive. There are actually a whole subsection of people who find this idea appealing. I was just wondering if there were any fans on here. Apart from that one open minded lady poster, it doesn't seem so.
> 
> But feel free to keep talking.



I don't think that's a fair judgement on your behalf. Everyone that had answered to this point just stated a "no" in a very non-harsh way. 

Nobody said "EWWW FUCKING GROSS GET THE FUCK OUT!!!" Many people just said, "no, not my thing." I'm not sure how much of a more positive "no" someone can expect.


----------



## Paquito (Sep 8, 2010)

Nobody has said that you shouldn't partake in your lactation fetish, or that it makes you a bad person. I fail to see where all the butthurt is coming from.


----------



## Esther (Sep 9, 2010)

I just don't understand what lactation has to do with the BHM/FFA board. You honestly can't expect to post something like this in a completely unrelated forum and receive loads and loads of interested replies.


----------



## Melian (Sep 9, 2010)

Esther said:


> I just don't understand what lactation has to do with the BHM/FFA board. You honestly can't expect to post something like this in a completely unrelated forum and receive loads and loads of interested replies.



Heh...it's like going to a baking forum and saying, "who loves to shove pies up their ass?? Can I get a HELL YEAH?!"


----------



## Sasquatch! (Sep 9, 2010)

Melian said:


> Heh...it's like going to a baking forum and saying, "who loves to shove pies up their ass?? Can I get a HELL YEAH?!"



OI! Don't make fun of my fetish!


----------



## Esther (Sep 9, 2010)

Melian said:


> Heh...it's like going to a baking forum and saying, "who loves to shove pies up their ass?? Can I get a HELL YEAH?!"



Hahahahahaha


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 9, 2010)

Amaranthine said:


> I'll be the combo breaker here.
> 
> My boyfriend actually has a thing for lactation. We've talked about it a lot, and it's one thing that he'd really like to try. Beyond the fact that I'm not actually lactating...it wouldn't bother me at all. It fits in perfectly with the nurturing side of me that really likes to see him get fed...
> 
> Granted, I'd never want to...be lactated to. I HATE milk of ANY kind.


A former partner was fascinated with the idea of lactation and we did some research on it. Um...I had a lot of fun with his attempts at getting me to lactate..ha ha ha but I never did....good times though...


Wow..liking Teh Fatz is a fetish huh? I guess liking big tits, blondes or long legs (all of which I incidently am/have) is a fetish too. Okay..whatevs. HA HA HA!


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Sep 9, 2010)

Melian said:


> Heh...it's like going to a baking forum and saying, "who loves to shove pies up their ass?? Can I get a HELL YEAH?!"



Melian, did I ever tell you I love ya? This made me laugh so much....!

B :kiss2:


----------



## FishCharming (Sep 9, 2010)

Esther said:


> Hahahahahaha



HELL YEAH!!!


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 9, 2010)

I am only interested in drinking my own breast milk. I produce about a gallon a day, sell about half of that, and usually use the rest in my morning cereal.


----------



## Esther (Sep 9, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I am only interested in drinking my own breast milk. I produce about a gallon a day, sell about half of that, and usually use the rest in my morning cereal.



...le puke


----------



## rellis10 (Sep 9, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I am only interested in drinking my own breast milk. I produce about a gallon a day, sell about half of that, and usually use the rest in my morning cereal.



Dear god that man's got udders! And has anyone noticed he's black and white....and he's got hoofs?


----------



## WillSpark (Sep 9, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> Dear god that man's got udders! And has anyone noticed he's black and white....and he's got hoofs?



Imma gonna make Chaz Steak.

Don't worry Chaz, you're in good hands and will be very well cooked and seasoned properly.


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 9, 2010)

Esther said:


> ...le puke



Is this not natural? Fuck. When I asked my pastor he said all the normal guys do it.

Damn liar.


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 9, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Imma gonna make Chaz Steak.
> 
> Don't worry Chaz, you're in good hands and will be very well cooked and seasoned properly.



Are you going to use the Sear and Blast method or the 275 method? I am OK with either, I am just curious.


----------



## WillSpark (Sep 9, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Are you going to use the Sear and Blast method or the 275 method? I am OK with either, I am just curious.



Most of the time I prefer sear and blast. Better texture contrast and helps keep it juicier on the inside (in my experience). In other strategy, I'll probably make a jous out of whatever drippings occur. 

...the Chaz drippings....*shudder*


----------



## Esther (Sep 9, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Is this not natural? Fuck. When I asked my pastor he said all the normal guys do it.
> 
> Damn liar.



Maybe he was referring to another kind of man milk.


----------



## WillSpark (Sep 9, 2010)

Esther said:


> Maybe he was referring to another kind of man milk.



No. That sends you straight to hell. Like directly. A vortex opens and everything. At least, that's what my priest told me.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 9, 2010)

Buffetbelly said:


> Well, I don't think it's actually a feasible fetish. To get lactation, you need to go through pregnancy and nursing. To give milk to your partner when you are nursing a baby is just wrong, because there is usually not enough milk for the baby and you have to supplement. So I think that is where a lot of the "ewww" factor is coming in.


You do not need to go through pregnancy to lactate. I know a little bit about this. In fact, I saw a documentary on a male transgender who was able to produce milk for a child his female partner had with him. Very interesting.


----------



## JenFromOC (Sep 9, 2010)

I felt so uncomfortable and horrible when I was breastfeeding....to even associate it with sexual activity makes me just want to cry. 

LOL That was very dramatic, but I don't know how else to explain that one month of my life.


----------



## Mishty (Sep 9, 2010)

I saw this guy on Tyra once that used a breast pump,trying to get some moo flow. He was really hot, until he put his hairy nipple in a suction device....


----------



## Amaranthine (Sep 9, 2010)

Mishty said:


> I saw this guy on Tyra once that used a breast pump,trying to get some moo flow. He was really hot, until he put his hairy nipple in a suction device....



And then he was just irresistible


----------



## Buffetbelly (Sep 10, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> You do not need to go through pregnancy to lactate. I know a little bit about this. In fact, I saw a documentary on a male transgender who was able to produce milk for a child his female partner had with him. Very interesting.



OK but males transgendering to females take mass quantities of estrogen, so that would take the place of childbearing.


----------



## Fat_Cat (Aug 22, 2011)

*performs a little necromancy*

I had the opportunity to date a pregnant woman for the last three months of her pregnancy. She wanted to do something a little different before the child came and I was fortunate enough to fill that spot. Anyhow there was a lot of mutual body worship and what not, the week before she had the baby her milk started to come in and we took advantage of it quite a bit. :smitten: I have to say, I found it an incredible turn on, and I think she actually had a nipplegasm once (I won't pretend to know how that works, but something caused fireworks for her and it happened during very milky breast centered play)!

As per our agreed upon arrangement, we split up when she had the child, she was clearly not attached to the father, wasn't looking for a potential limited lifespan guy as a long term partner, and was going to move back to where she had family who wanted to help her raise the kid. So, it was kind of a unique experience, getting a chance to enjoy her bounty without taking away from her child's supply. I know a lot of people in this thread didn't warm to the idea, but it was an incredibly intimate experience I will cherish, I'd say give it a try if you ever end up in a similar experience.


----------



## MrBob (Aug 22, 2011)

Fat_Cat said:


> *performs a little necromancy*
> 
> I had the opportunity to date a pregnant woman for the last three months of her pregnancy. She wanted to do something a little different before the child came and I was fortunate enough to fill that spot. Anyhow there was a lot of mutual body worship and what not, the week before she had the baby her milk started to come in and we took advantage of it quite a bit. :smitten: I have to say, I found it an incredible turn on, and I think she actually had a nipplegasm once (I won't pretend to know how that works, but something caused fireworks for her and it happened during very milky breast centered play)!
> 
> As per our agreed upon arrangement, we split up when she had the child, she was clearly not attached to the father, wasn't looking for a potential limited lifespan guy as a long term partner, and was going to move back to where she had family who wanted to help her raise the kid. So, it was kind of a unique experience, getting a chance to enjoy her bounty without taking away from her child's supply. I know a lot of people in this thread didn't warm to the idea, but it was an incredibly intimate experience I will cherish, I'd say give it a try if you ever end up in a similar experience.



Oh boy...I'm more certain than ever I made a wise decision when I got the hell out of dodge the other week! There but for the grace of god!


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Aug 24, 2011)

I am a big fan of milk. Been drinking around a gallon/day since is was 5 or 6 years old. Doesn't do anything for me sexually, it's just delicious. I have tried breast milk and it was no good. Although, just like cattle, the woman's diet, lifestyle, stress level, etc., probably has a huge effect on flavor.


----------



## ManBeef (Aug 24, 2011)

Fat_Cat said:


> *performs a little necromancy*
> 
> I had the opportunity to date a pregnant woman for the last three months of her pregnancy. She wanted to do something a little different before the child came and I was fortunate enough to fill that spot. Anyhow there was a lot of mutual body worship and what not, the week before she had the baby her milk started to come in and we took advantage of it quite a bit. :smitten: I have to say, I found it an incredible turn on, and I think she actually had a nipplegasm once (I won't pretend to know how that works, but something caused fireworks for her and it happened during very milky breast centered play)!
> 
> As per our agreed upon arrangement, we split up when she had the child, she was clearly not attached to the father, wasn't looking for a potential limited lifespan guy as a long term partner, and was going to move back to where she had family who wanted to help her raise the kid. So, it was kind of a unique experience, getting a chance to enjoy her bounty without taking away from her child's supply. I know a lot of people in this thread didn't warm to the idea, but it was an incredibly intimate experience I will cherish, I'd say give it a try if you ever end up in a similar experience.



HMMM... Maybe she was having a Katy Perry Firework moment because you made her feel good? Did she leave you saying AH AH AH?


----------



## ManBeef (Aug 24, 2011)

Amaranthine said:


> And then he was just irresistible



LMFAO!!! I know I did

As for the thread...
I've had lady juice before. It was sweet in an odd way... There was another subtile flavor that I can't point out. Like those white mystery candies they introduce as a sort of guessing game. Anywhat, it was grand. I know a lot of my conrads were a lil put off by it or just said they would never but, well screw it I LOVE TITTIES! Plus she asked me to. Two && two together equals give me some brownies && lead me to the nearest nip for a full tummy good time.


----------



## penguin (Aug 24, 2011)

I tried mine when I was breastfeeding, and it was way too sweet for me. The two guys I slept with during the time my boobs were open for business liked it though.


----------



## LeoGibson (Aug 25, 2011)

The only way I'd be interested is if she could figure out a way to squeeze some Guinness out of there,otherwise,no dice.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Aug 26, 2011)

I have always been a fan of Female Lactation.


----------



## Rathkhan (Aug 26, 2011)

I don't like the taste... plus I just don't get how we're supposed to put bacon on Breast Milk... I eat nothing that isn't wrapped in, topped with, or filled with bacon!! Mmmmm The candy of meats!


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 28, 2011)

Why does the OP's thing with lactation make me think of that cow in Kung-Pow....


----------



## lovelocs (Aug 28, 2011)

LeoGibson said:


> The only way I'd be interested is if she could figure out a way to squeeze some Guinness out of there,otherwise,no dice.



But it would be warm...


----------



## LeoGibson (Aug 28, 2011)

lovelocs said:


> But it would be warm...



I've never been one to let a minor detail like that throw me.


----------



## KingBoo (Sep 1, 2011)

i love lactations


----------

